# My experience ordering labels from Lucky Label



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

I literally just ordered another batch of labels from Lucky Label. In two days they had a real sample for me. 1200 woven labels for $220! It does not get better then that.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------

